# Live edge cherry bowl



## BrianW (Aug 25, 2017)

More adventures from the land of rookie wood turning!






This is the second live-edge bowl I've ever attempted, this time out of a piece of Cherry - which was simply a _joy _to turn. It was green when I did the rough turning and it cut like butter! It's a very simple design, but it was so much fun and I learned a lot in the process. I think my first live edge walnut bowl turned out _slightly_ better, but I'm still very happy with this one.

In the second pic of the bottom of the bowl, I had no idea this knot/inclusion was in there until it was turned down to almost the final shape. As I always like to say, "that's not a screw-up, that's _character!_" 

Next time I'll try for even thinner walls, but since it was only my 2nd attempt at a live-edge bowl I wanted to make sure this thing actually made it to the finish line intact!

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 25, 2017)

Looks good and I like how you finished the bottom off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 25, 2017)

What are you going to apply for a finish? Nice job keeping the bark intact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 25, 2017)

I like it. What size is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 25, 2017)

Nice work! It'll be even prettier after it darkens up a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't get too hung up on making bowls thin, I like them a little thick for durability and they just feel better in the hand with a little heft. But that's just me. One or two just to prove to yourself that you can do it maybe. But that's about it in my opinion. Nice live edge bowl, nothi g wrk g with that at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 25, 2017)

Impressive! Hope you follow up with pics of the final product after you apply the finish. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice work Brian! To me the thickness looks about right for a natural edge bowl, much thinner and the bark becomes too fragile for practical use, unless your going thin for bragging rights.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice bowl, Brian. For a second piece, looks like you have it figured out. All you really need to do is remember to keep your fingers from the edge while it's spinning. 
What did you do to hold it while cleaning your bottom? .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BrianW (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone!

To answer a few of the questions, it was turned from a blank that was approximately 6x6x4". I haven't applied a finish to it just yet, but I suspect I will end up using either Tung or BLO. Haven't decided yet.

As far as how I finished the bottom, I used some of that rubber mat/non-slip shelf liner type of material and stuffed it inside the bowl and mounted it on my 4-jaw chuck like a jam chuck. I pulled the tail stock in to hold it steady and secure and turned down as much as I could (at a very slow speed) until I was left with just a tiny nib where the tail stock was engaged with the bowl. Then I just pull it off the lathe and use a chisel to knock the nub off and sand 'er down to finished.

I'm not too hot on the paper-thin bowl walls myself, but I'd like to try it at least once and see if I can do it. Right now I'm just playing it safe to prove to myself I can even do this without the bowl exploding on the lathe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 28, 2017)

That's a mighty fine looking bowl! I'm with Woodtick, I prefer a thicker bowl myself. The thin ones just are too fragile for me, I'll break the dang thing! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

